# Pls recommend a body shop around Sacramento



## tlet (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 98 altima GXE which I bought only about 1 month ago.
It is damaged on the rear passenger side in a car accident.

I have some pics taken in the following link 
http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc...Thanks a lot and sorry for bothering you guys


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Try contacting the1_thedave. He had some body repairs done on his Altima.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Is the axle bent? or just the wheel? If anything major is damaged, you wont be needing just a body shop. I can do the body work, but if there's more damage the cost goes up fairly high for that labor.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh, the pic you posted does not show. Please send me some good pics of the area to my email.

Chris


----------

